# wlan einrichten



## sadway (16. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich versuche jetzt schon seit Tagen eine Wlan PCI Karte zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Ich habe in den Server die D-Link DWL-G520+ und im Notebook eine D-Link DWL-G650+

Jetzt würde ich das gerne zum Laufen bekommen, die Karten sind erkannt worden. Zumindest glaube ich das, denn wenn ich iwconfig eingebe kommt: 

Server:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"wlanhomenet"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8"
          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:11:95:47:C7:0B   
          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  
          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   
          Encryption key:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx   Security mode:open
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Notebook:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"my-laptop"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   
          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  
          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   
          Encryption key:xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xx   Security mode:restricted
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=37/100  Signal level=12/100  Noise level=0/100
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

bei ifconfig:

Server:

```
dsl0      Protokoll:Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung  
          inet Adresse:83.141.49.162  P-z-P:195.62.99.234  Maske:255.255.255.255
          UP PUNKTZUPUNKT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1460  Metric:1
          RX packets:560 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:522 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:3 
          RX bytes:298283 (291.2 Kb)  TX bytes:87862 (85.8 Kb)

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:95:22:54:29  
          inet Adresse:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::211:95ff:fe22:5429/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1460  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:511 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:37760 (36.8 Kb)
          Interrupt:3 

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:10:DC:77:7B:85  
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::210:dcff:fe77:7b85/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1460  Metric:1
          RX packets:7772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:6257 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX bytes:7968595 (7.5 Mb)  TX bytes:673513 (657.7 Kb)
          Interrupt:5 Basisadresse:0xbc00 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:675 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:675 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 
          RX bytes:57746 (56.3 Kb)  TX bytes:57746 (56.3 Kb)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:95:47:C7:0B  
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::211:95ff:fe47:c70b/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1672 (1.6 Kb)
          Interrupt:9
```

beim Notebook:

```
lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:227 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:227 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 
          RX bytes:16104 (15.7 Kb)  TX bytes:16104 (15.7 Kb)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:95:6D:44:32  
          inet Adresse:192.168.2.4  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::211:95ff:fe6d:4432/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1460  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
          Interrupt:11
```

Naja, das ich die Karte am Server noch nicht als AccessPoint benutzen kann, das ist momentan mein kleineres Problem. 
Ich würde mich echt mal langsam freuen ein Ping durchzubekommen.
Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank!

sadway


----------

